# Hi Fron N. Dakota



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey all

Greetings from the Western North Dkota Badlands.
We (wife Kathleen and I) just purchased our 1st TT. Its a 2006 Outback 26RKS.
We're looking forward to lots of fun.

We are 50ish folks with grown kids not at home and a yellow lab aptly name SPLASH (guess why?).
I work for the National Park Service here at Theodore Roosevelt National Park.

Its a great beautiful place!
Come up and visit sometime!

Bill


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome Lazybonz(aka Bill)!!!

Thanks for the invite. I look forward to reading of your insights into our National Parks. Please post them often.

John


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to the fourm and congrats on your new 26RKS







your going to love it and their is a lot of good info here.

Angelo


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Lazybonz(aka)Bill to the Outback Family 
And congrats on the 26RKS
Have lots of fun with your new TT

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lazybonz!









Welcome to Outbackers!
Sounds like you have a wonderful job








Enjoy your new TT and post often,
Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Lazybonz,

Bill, welcome to you and Kathleen. Hope you hang around and post often.

Glad to have you with us.

Mark


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

Greetings Lazybonz(aka Bill)

I am a fellow Nodak from the NE part of the state. I was through Medora this spring with my Outback on a spring prairie dog hunting trip. This forum is great so be prepared to learn alot about your Outback.

Welcome!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome Bill, Kathleen and Splash, and congratulations and the Outback. Glad to have you on-board.

We have been talking about a vacation in the Badlands and Mt Rushmore area so maybe we will be up in your area soon.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sigearny said:


> a spring prairie dog hunting trip.


prairie dog hunting?

I just had to ask...does it taste like chicken?









How and why do you hunt prairie dogs? just curious...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey! I used to be the only NODAK around here! Welcome aboard!
I'm on the NE border too, in GF. Been to your NP several times...awesome place.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Werlcome to Outbackers, Lazybonz(aka Bill)!*








And congratulations on the new Outback!









We hope to meet you at a rally some time.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## cmhaugen (Aug 31, 2006)

WELCOME! There's lots of outbackers in North Dakota!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! Congratulations on your New TT!!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the tribe, Lazybones (aka Bill)!!!

Love the name - but from personal experience with NPS Rangers....that's a bit of a stretch, isn't it?









Can't wait to hear about camping from your perspective !!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. I hope to make it out your way in a few years.

Gary


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome! We are also new outback owners. What model do you have and where did you buy it from? We live in Billings, MT and bought ours in Bismarck and had a good experience.


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome







,

Im sure you and the DW will enjoy the new tt. Congrats


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Splash!  Hope your humans have made a special spot for you the the TT.









Bye the way, shoplifting at the local sportings good store can make your human buy you really neat stuff.
Take Care,

Tekla and her human, Tripp


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Sounds like you have a great job. In 1983 I was in Beulah, working at the GPCG plant there. Took my scoot over to the Roosevelt. It was a great day. The place is super cool. Except when I topped this little hill and there was a herd of buffalo grazing. Kinda spooked me, being on a bike, and no fences. I could just imagine what one of those big boys could do to a motorcycle.

Also spent that winter up there in Nodak. Ninety below wind chills. We slept between the mattresses.

Again, welcome to the party!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Contratulations on the new camper.

Rita


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Lazybonz(aka Bill) said:


> Hey all
> 
> Greetings from the Western North Dkota Badlands.
> We (wife Kathleen and I) just purchased our 1st TT. Its a 2006 Outback 26RKS.
> ...


Congratulations on your new trailer.
I just went through Western North Dakota 2 weeks ago to get our new Outback 29fbhs









OutbackinMT


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Lazybonz(aka Bill) said:


> I work for the National Park Service here at Theodore Roosevelt National Park.


Welcome aboard!

North unit, south unit or both?

We stopped by at the south visitor center on our "Land Cruise" --- what a beautiful place. We wanted to camp up in the north unit but unfortunately had to get home for Cub Scout camp. We do hope to get back to ND in a few years ... we loved the place. We'll be sure to go camping at the park then.

My daughter bought a Teddy Roosevelt stuffed animal (complete with little glasses) at the gift shop. She named him "Mr President" and wants to go back.

Ed


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

shake1969 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> Also spent that winter up there in Nodak. Ninety below wind chills. We slept between the mattresses.


Yea...when it gets to -90...I put away my shorts and flip-flops.


----------

